# Adding date/time stamps to photos?



## vivalavieboheme (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi, I have to do a project in college where I needed to have proof of the date on which a photo was taken. I own a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FP1 point and shoot, and I post-process with the GIMP. Is there any way I can make the date stamp show up when I load the photos onto Mac's Preview or GIMP? Thanks a lot!


----------



## kundalini (Nov 28, 2011)

That information is embedded in the EXIF data of your image along with camera settings, etc.  Right click > Properties or use an EXIF reader like Opanda.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 28, 2011)

Unfortunately, EXIF data can be edited.

As for the 'old-fashioned' method of imprinting the date on the image via the camera, that too can be faked in post.


----------



## table1349 (Nov 28, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Unfortunately, EXIF data can be edited.
> 
> As for the 'old-fashioned' method of imprinting the date on the image via the camera, that too can be faked in post.



The time and date can be faked before shooting as well.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 28, 2011)

A bunch of conspiracy theorist.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 28, 2011)

kundalini said:


> A bunch of conspiracy theorist.



Why is the Grateful Dead still touring?  Because Jerry Garcia is a gubbamint agent.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 28, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Why is the Grateful Dead still touring? Because Jerry Garcia is a gubbamint agent.


Sorry, but you're mistaken.  It was Elvis.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 28, 2011)

kundalini said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the Grateful Dead still touring? Because Jerry Garcia is a gubbamint agent.
> ...



Uh, Elvis doesn't play for TGD.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 28, 2011)

*Complete Text of Elvis' Letter to President Nixon*

> Dear Mr. President.
> First, I would like to introduce myself. I am Elvis Presley and admire you and have great respect for your office. I talked to Vice President Agnew in Palm Springs three weeks ago and expressed my concern for our country. The drug culture, the hippie elements, the SDS, Black Panthers, etc. do NOT consider me as their enemy or as they call it The Establishment. I call it America and I love it. Sir, I can and will be of any service that I can to help The Country out. I have no concern or Motives other than helping the country out.
> 
> So I wish not to be given a title or an appointed position. *I can and will do more good if I were made a Federal Agent at Large *and I will help out by doing it my way through my communications with people of all ages. First and foremost, I am an entertainer, but all I need is the Federal credentials. I am on this plane with Senator George Murphy and we have been discussing the problems that our country is faced with.
> ...


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Nov 29, 2011)

480sparky said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



That's what they want you to believe....


----------



## snowbear (Nov 29, 2011)

Get a reliable witness - take your Prof. or T/A (whichever is grading your work) with you when you shoot.  Otherwise, there should be a setting in the camera's setup to place the date/time on the photo.


----------



## KmH (Nov 29, 2011)

Go to this link: Stamping text | FP1 | Lumix Operation Guides | Digital Camera LUMIX | Customer Support | Panasonic


----------

